# Richard Hickox - A great loss for English music.



## PostMinimalist

On 24th of November Brittish music became poorer by far through the sudden loss of one of its greatest champions, Richard Hickox. He suffered a heart attack in a hotel room in Cardiff. His contribution to the recording industry and concert scene is immeasurable and in particular his promotion of English composers was selfless and unswerving. Highlights of his output are so many that I can name only my two favourites here but every project he undertook is a prescious gem in its own right. The recording of the Finzi Violin concerto with Tasmin Little and Herbert Howells' two Piano concertos played by Howard Shelley are, for me indicative of the care and love this great man lavished on his art. He shall be sorely missed. 
FC

Here is his obituary from the Guardian 25th Nov 2008.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2008/nov/25/obituary-richard-hickox


----------



## World Violist

I became aware of this great loss after getting the Rubbra symphony cycle--the first one ever done--conducted by Hickox. I was very saddened to hear of it, but he has left behind much that we should be thankful for.


----------



## Elgarian

I missed this thread first time round, unfortunately, and I can only add my own belated regrets. Together with the loss of Vernon Handley last year, though in this case there is the added shock of its unexpectedness, this is a terrible blow for lovers of English music. So often I find I wish, too late, that I'd written a personal thank you to such people for the degree of enrichment to my life that they're directly responsible for, and it's too late, now, to thank these great men personally. But grateful I am, all the same.


----------



## JTech82

I can't believe Hickox passed away. What a loss! He was undoubtedly one of the finest conductors of our time. Thankfully, he conducted many fine performances that have been recorded that we can all enjoy for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm still in shock of the passing of Hickox and Handley. Thomson also died way too young. All of these conductors have contributed so much to English music. Without their interests and investments in preserving this music, I think much of it would be lost forever.

I admire Hickox's contributions to the orchestral and choral genres. I recently purchased a recording of Delius' "Requiem" and "Mass of Life" with Hickox and the Bournemouth Symphony and I have to say that I'm blown away. Anytime I see Hickox's name on a recording, I know it's going to be done with authority and will have artistic merit. A completely first-rate musician.


----------

